
Designing a programming system for understanding programs - dsr12
http://worrydream.com/#!/LearnableProgramming
======
hsmyers
I remember articles asking for this in the 80's. Shame no one listened. Guess
we were all to busy programming to worry much about what the IDE (if there was
one) could be doing. Here is an interesting example <http://www.sorting-
algorithms.com/> I've always resented as a code documentarian that I got no
help from the one thing that knew what the hell was going on---the compiler!
Sigh...

------
ericHosick
> If a programmer cannot see what a program is doing, she can't understand it.

I really agree with this. An aspect of any "new" programming
language/environment should be continual and immediate feedback.

